# Firearm Engraving in Atlanta



## ToroAzul (Sep 28, 2010)

Let me preface this with I already know shipping to Orion Arms seems to be the standard but...

I am looking for a place that will engrave a stripped lower in order to SBR in the metro area.  I know BATFE rules are very specific on letter size and depth so any recommendations on someone who can do the job properly and I can keep the money local?

Thanks in advance,
Toro


----------



## deputyatnight (Sep 29, 2010)

Most trophy shops will tell you they can do it, but be careful, if they use a diamond drag engraver, it may chip the finish on the AR-15.  Call around and you should find somebody nearby who can do it.  I had one done in Winder, and it turned out decent, but has a few minor chips on the edges of the letters.  I'm probably the only one who would ever notice, but now I ask for the engraving to be done in numerous passes, instead of them using more pressure.  Other engraving techniques are out there.  I've paid  eight to fifteen bucks for local firearms engraving jobs.


----------

